#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > General Engineering >  >  >  ASME B16 latest (2016-12-19)

## Marty Thompson

ASME B16 latest (2016-12-19)

ASME B16.1 (2015)
ASME B16.3 (2016)
ASME B16.4 (2016)
ASME B16.5 (2013)
ASME B16.9 (2012)
ASME B16.10 (2009)
ASME B16.11 (2011)
ASME B16.12 (2009 R2014)
ASME B16.14 (2013)
ASME B16.15 (2013)
ASME B16.18 (2012)
ASME B16.20 (2012)
ASME B16.21 (2011)
ASME B16.22 (2013)
ASME B16.23 (2011)
ASME B16.24 (2016)
ASME B16.25 (2012)
ASME B16.26 (2013)
ASME B16.29 (2012)
ASME B16.33 (2012)
ASME B16.34 (2013)
ASME B16.36 (2015)
ASME B16.38 (2012)
ASME B16.39 (2014)


ASME B16.40 (2013)
ASME B16.42 (2011)
ASME B16.44 (2012)
ASME B16.47 (2011)
ASME B16.48 (2015)
ASME B16.49 (2012)
ASME B16.50 (2013)
ASME B16.51 (2013)
plus superseded files

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: ASME B16 latest (2016-12-19)

----------


## filex815

Thanks a lot!! 

you are my hero!

----------


## mcburns

You rule* Marty
Thank you once more

----------


## ersatishpatel

thxs for good share

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Thank you mi friend.

----------


## endah

Bro Marty*

God Bless You Bro* thank you once more

----------


## erenkage

Thanks a lot you are an Angel

----------


## mrbeen

good one

----------


## Luxmark

Thanks a lot

----------


## Lycan

Thank you

----------


## gern2012

Thank a lot brother...

----------


## proceso1965

Thank you very much Sir Thompson

----------


## john ryan

Tranks

See More: ASME B16 latest (2016-12-19)

----------


## mehta_pathik

Can someone please upload ASME B-16.11 2016 Version....?

Thanks in Advance...

Please...... sahre this.......

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## proceso1965

thank you very much!!  :Saturn:

----------


## mehta_pathik

Can someone please upload ASME B-16.11 2016 Version....?

Thanks in Advance...

Please...... sahre this.......

----------


## zuberq8

GOOD JOB. GOD BLESS YOU FOR ASME B16. what is missed !! 
It is ASME B16.21 (2016)
Please replace 2011 version with 2016 - ASME B16.21

----------


## Marty Thompson

ASME B16.21-2016 Nonmetallic Flat Gaskets for Pipe Flanges

----------


## mehta_pathik

Thanks for ASME B16.21-2016.

But still ASME B16.11-2016 is missing.
Please upload the same ....

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Marty Thompson

ASME B16.11-2016 Forged Fittings* Socket-Welding and Threaded

----------


## zuberq8

Many thanks Marty* very much active and on time... . God Bless you...

----------


## mehta_pathik

Thank you very much.................

----------


## haiminh2507

thank all. that is very useful

----------


## sayer2778

Thanks Marty Thompson....

----------


## karthickusipl

Thanks Bro

See More: ASME B16 latest (2016-12-19)

----------


## Rod Donato

Dear Sir Marty,

Good day. Would like to ask a favor to please re-upload the updated ASME B16 Series. I tried to open and download the files thru Mediafire but unfortunately, the files were already not available. I am hoping that you could help me. Thank you very much for all your help.

Best Regards,
Rod

----------


## Abo Khaled

Please see this link for ASBE B16 full set updated

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Greetings

Abo Khaled

----------


## Diana Palacios Vidal

Thank Marty

----------


## erenaktay

thanks for this share, that's really helpful and I sincerely appreciate it  :Wink:

----------


## kickjoga

Thank a lot

----------


## zuberq8

Dear Friends,
Please upload latest ASME B16 (2017 or 2018 editions). Many thanks in advance.

----------


## darsson

Hi!

Could anyone share asme B16.42 2016?
Thank you!

----------


## popov_al

> Hi!
> 
> Could anyone share asme B16.42 2016?
> Thank you!



this ASME B16.42-2016 (and all ASME B) You can (free) download (via t o r r e n t) from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Raufkhan

Please share ASME B16.9 Edition 2017.

----------


## Ismail786

thank you very much

----------


## luike

Thanks Marty : you're the master

----------


## sadane

Thanks

See More: ASME B16 latest (2016-12-19)

----------


## Sagittarius12

I am very grateful

----------


## luike

Thanks Marty, You are the best.

----------


## kornengineer

Thanks for shared.

----------


## dinhvanduc06

Thank you so much!

----------


## tayssier

Thanks a lot

----------


## rihogo

Thank you !!!

----------


## rihogo

Thank you

----------


## kornengineer

> ASME B16 latest (2016-12-19)
> 
> ASME B16.1 (2015)
> ASME B16.3 (2016)
> ASME B16.4 (2016)
> ASME B16.5 (2013)
> ASME B16.9 (2012)
> ASME B16.10 (2009)
> ASME B16.11 (2011)
> ...



Thanks you.

----------


## angel25

Thank you Mr Thompson!

----------


## tayssier

thanks

----------


## ArnoldKinkweiser

many thanks

----------


## haryono53

Thanks alot Marty

See More: ASME B16 latest (2016-12-19)

----------


## Muhammad Ramzan

Any one have asme b16.9 - 2018... 

Thanks

----------


## mohd52100

Can pl give api580-2016.

----------


## Daud ARS

Many thanks for sharing

----------


## rihogo

Thank you Sir !!!!!
Regards

----------


## ZOPPITA223

Please i want ASME B16.11

----------


## vkummer

I am not able to download the pdf. Please help me

----------


## Rafachaser

Hello Marty Thompson!! Could you please share again ASME B16.21?? The link is not working. :-(
Thanks in advance

----------

